# Dead wild sparrow



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

On a bike ride I rode past a dead sparrow on the side walk which was laying on its back feet up. What killed it there? There wasn't anything it could have flew into and landed there? Could it have had the bird flu? And should I be worried about my chickens?


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I know it sounds like a really un-reasonable question but I'm just wondering. Thanks


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Unless you start seeing lots of dead birds i wouldn't worry about it, unless you're in an area that has been hit with the bird flu.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> Unless you start seeing lots of dead birds i wouldn't worry about it, unless you're in an area that has been hit with the bird flu.


Exactly. The one thing I've seen repeated more than once is seeing a lot of bird bodies is a red flag.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm not In an area that has been hit but there was an outbreak a few states away, but still I think it's over 100 miles away. Thanks!


----------

